# Sold Circa 1919 Johnson Motor Wheel...only Those With $xxxxx.00 Avail



## bricycle (Nov 15, 2012)

*Circa 1919 Johnson Motor Wheel...only those with $$$$$$$ avail*

Circa 1919 Johnson Motor Wheel bike with original owners guide book...only those with $$$$$$$ available need respond. Engine turns over, only needs the front compression lever (I can make), and the copper fuel tube. All original except front wheel (but has appropriate patina) and engine guard strapping. Includes period headlamp and "Ol-Sol" over and under battery box, fork mounted carbide lamp on original fork bracket, and replacement JMW headbadge and motor patent label. This is a serious piece of history at an average or lower price. 14 known by myself to exist...maybe a couple additional. Local pick-up prefered. or you aggange shipping. Sorry, domestic buyers only. bri. ****SOLD****


----------



## toys4dwb1 (Apr 25, 2013)

*Johnson motorwheel.*

Do you have detailed pictures? picuture of manual? What is the brand of bike its' on? Is there a headlight? controls levers.Is the original carb there? Dave dwb1@mchsi.com


----------



## bricycle (Apr 25, 2013)

Dave, sent you a pm... will send pics 2nite.


----------



## thehugheseum (Apr 28, 2013)

pics? please send me some or if your inclined to post some even better-thanks


----------



## bricycle (Apr 28, 2013)

Pics of my baby....... Also on this site(look better http://www.oldbike.eu/wordpress/?page_id=6265


----------



## thehugheseum (Apr 28, 2013)

pretty dang sweet!


----------



## bricycle (May 3, 2013)

thehugheseum said:


> pretty dang sweet!




Thank you!


----------



## tailhole (May 23, 2013)

super cool.  It's a time machine.


----------



## bricycle (May 23, 2013)

tailhole said:


> super cool.  It's a time machine.




Thanks TH, bri.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 5, 2013)

My Baby has *SOLD!!!!!* ...now I can pay for my sewer work!


----------



## gtflyte (Jun 5, 2013)

poopty reason to sell  but congratulations !


----------



## bricycle (Jun 5, 2013)

gtflyte said:


> poopty reason to sell  but congratulations !




Ha....good one!!


----------



## wrongway (Jun 13, 2013)

Sorry to hear you had to sell it. That was amazing!


----------



## Curtis Washington (Aug 18, 2016)

I have one in my basement..........just kidding


----------



## Dale Alan (Aug 18, 2016)

Curtis Washington said:


> I have one in my basement..........just kidding



#13 Posted Jun 13, 2013   Slow down and have a look around,57 posts this morning,you trying to set a record ?


----------



## Curtis Washington (Aug 18, 2016)

Dale Alan said:


> #13 Posted Jun 13, 2013   Slow down and have a look around,57 posts this morning,you trying to set a record ?



Nope.....just having fun. Why? Is there a limit


----------

